# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  Когда я умру?

## LuMoone

Вот такой вопрос, остается дополнить: я умру собственной смертью или нет? Если здесь есть экстрасенсы - отзовитесь!

http://cs7009.vk.me/c7007/v7007486/1...sQDDnbdMEo.jpg

----------


## Викторыч

Да Здравствуют негативно настроенные люди!
Добавить больше нечего.

----------


## Leisan

> Да Здравствуют негативно настроенные люди!
> Добавить больше нечего.


  Миром правит равновесие. Позитивно настроенные= негативно настроенные

----------


## Дмитрий_9

Я думаю можно смело говорить, что своей смертью..Неважно насильственная, су, случайность -это будет твоя личная смерть, твой личный опыт.

----------


## Nati.eih464

Не зови смерть, а то услышит и придёт. Занимайся жизнью. Думай об учёбе, о работе, влюбляйся. Живи, пока жив.Главное - созидай, а не разрушай. Ломать - не строить. И будешь жить долго и счастливо.

----------


## Rum

> Не зови смерть, а то услышит и придёт.


 Серьёзно? У меня как раз в последнее время ощущение, что она за мной по пятам ходит.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nati.eih464

Время всё лечит. Требовать от судьбы в рабство тебе принести любимую девушку, это сплошной эгоизм. Постарайся не видеть её, пока не забудешь её внешность.

----------


## illusive

> Не зови смерть, а то услышит и придёт. Занимайся жизнью. Думай об учёбе, о работе, влюбляйся. Живи, пока жив.Главное - созидай, а не разрушай. Ломать - не строить. И будешь жить долго и счастливо.


 да, конечно! это именно так! 
я зову  ее уже много лет. я не просто зову ее, я кричу ей. где результат? старуха оглохла! она меня не слышит.
так легко сказать "живи". но каково это бывает. я до сих пор жива только по ОДНОЙ ЕДИНСТВЕННОЙ причине. 
хотя, наверное это хорошо - жить, а не выживать, считая пыткой все это. не знаю, как у счастливых людей, а лично у меня одна сплошная черная полоса без проблесков. жизнь без радости, любви, и чего там еще.. и жить гадко и умереть нельзя. нет, можно, но это самое НО...

----------


## подсолнух

Ну потерпи немного, глядишь и все наладится. А там после смерти, только все черное будет. И тортик не поешь, и солнышка не увидишь. И вырваться оттуда никак. Почитай жизнь после смерти Серафима Роуза или Мои приключения после смерти Юлии Вознесенской или Воздушные мытарства Феодоры не помню как ее фамилия. Да в инете набери найдешь. И вообще наша жизнь тут капля по сравнению с Океаном Вечности. Стоит ли ее еше уменьшать. Ведь низвестно куда попадешь после. Если даже кто то и ошибается , например верующие, так ведь они ничего не теряют, а вот кто наоборот , теряют все и надолго. Вечность это вам не шутки.

----------

